# Please help!!



## kabeer_mrt (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

This is Kabeer, a couple of week before i bought a 72"x27"x18" tank approx 150 gallon (please correct me if wrong on gallon).

Before this tank had a 48"x21"x12" with red tail, rainbow, albino rainbow sword tail, molly, bala shark.

Please suggest me the fishes what should i keep. I also want to keep live plants.

Thanks in advance


----------



## redshark (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi,

Nice sized tank you've gotten yourself...As for the choice of fish, do your research on fish that you'd like to keep, if you're keeping your previous stock then don't get larger fish as your current stock will most likely get eaten...

If you're starting fresh then read through the forums on various species and then go from there, are you going freshwater or saltwater?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome. there are a lot of choices as far as fish. If you plan to keep plants you will want to steer clear of a lot of cichlids which tend to eat plants. Other than that, as previously stated if your smaller fish are going in the larger tank you will want to be sure to have fish that wont eat them. Otherwise, go with what you like. Just do your research prior to getting the fish so there are no compatibility problems and they are not going to outgrow your tank. Good luck!


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2012)

Summer said:


> Welcome. there are a lot of choices as far as fish. If you plan to keep plants you will want to steer clear of a lot of cichlids which tend to eat plants. Other than that, as previously stated if your smaller fish are going in the larger tank you will want to be sure to have fish that wont eat them. Otherwise, go with what you like. Just do your research prior to getting the fish so there are no compatibility problems and they are not going to outgrow your tank. Good luck!


I second that! my previous tank set up was a beautiful rock-scape before my convicts got a hold of it. Before long my tank was looking more like a crater-scape than a rock-scape. 
You might be out of school, but you still have to do your homework. I suggest you pick the plants you want (as they are more crucial for an healthy ecosystem), then research which fish will not destroy them. 
Also I would spend a lot of time learning the right techniques and formulas for the best aquascapes. I think that the best aquariums are usually defined more by the landscape than the fishes. Youtube should be a good start. 

Good Luck!


----------



## kabeer_mrt (Jan 17, 2012)

redshark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice sized tank you've gotten yourself...As for the choice of fish, do your research on fish that you'd like to keep, if you're keeping your previous stock then don't get larger fish as your current stock will most likely get eaten...
> 
> If you're starting fresh then read through the forums on various species and then go from there, are you going freshwater or saltwater?


Thanks for your response.
It'll be the fresh water.


----------



## kabeer_mrt (Jan 17, 2012)

Regiampiero said:


> I second that! my previous tank set up was a beautiful rock-scape before my convicts got a hold of it. Before long my tank was looking more like a crater-scape than a rock-scape.
> You might be out of school, but you still have to do your homework. I suggest you pick the plants you want (as they are more crucial for an healthy ecosystem), then research which fish will not destroy them.
> Also I would spend a lot of time learning the right techniques and formulas for the best aquascapes. I think that the best aquariums are usually defined more by the landscape than the fishes. Youtube should be a good start.
> 
> Good Luck!


Hi Thanks,
If I'll go with my old fishes, red tail shark, rainbow shark, albino rainbow shark, sword tail, molly, bala shark with adding angel and plants and some parrot but I think parrot is not ok with angel. what do you think


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldn't put and angel with a parrot fish, but than again I've never had a 150 gallon tank. The only way I see it work is if neither one become the alpha fish in the tank. Your call, but i think everyone will advice you against it.

As far as the other species, you should be fine with that size tank not to mention It's a good variety of colors.


----------



## kabeer_mrt (Jan 17, 2012)

Regiampiero said:


> I wouldn't put and angel with a parrot fish, but than again I've never had a 150 gallon tank. The only way I see it work is if neither one become the alpha fish in the tank. Your call, but i think everyone will advice you against it.
> 
> As far as the other species, you should be fine with that size tank not to mention It's a good variety of colors.


OK, Thanks. Decided i'll go with old stock with only adding angel.

Can you please suggest me plants?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think in that size of tank I would also add a couple more balas as they are a shoaling fish and prefer company of their own kind.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry, but my ignorance on plants is the reason why I joined this forum. I just know you need to have good lighting and co2 lol.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

What lighting do you have?


----------



## kabeer_mrt (Jan 17, 2012)

Summer said:


> What lighting do you have?



2 small florescent tube light (external not under water), if it should need more please let me know.


----------



## kabeer_mrt (Jan 17, 2012)

susankat said:


> I think in that size of tank I would also add a couple more balas as they are a shoaling fish and prefer company of their own kind.



Can i add some guppies with my stock?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't buy a fish. Buy a book, the best looking, most comprehensive book you can find (or go to the library and borrow one). Read. Focus on fish size, and how fish behave. If you don't give yourself an idea of what you are doing, and what you want to do, you won't have an aquarium in six months as it will be a disaster. 

From your reading, narrow down what interests you. See what's available where you live. You can learn how to run your tank with the fish you have, but if you don't stretch out and think about it, you won't be pleased with your tank. You have to know what you want to accomplish before you start a project.

A frankenfish like the parrot has very different needs from a barb like the "sharks" you already have. . So does an angel. They all eat guppies. 

You have fiercely territorial sharks/barbs, as the core of your tank now, and that will already be tough to manage


----------



## redshark (Oct 4, 2010)

navigator black said:


> Don't buy a fish. Buy a book, the best looking, most comprehensive book you can find (or go to the library and borrow one). Read. Focus on fish size, and how fish behave. If you don't give yourself an idea of what you are doing, and what you want to do, you won't have an aquarium in six months as it will be a disaster.
> 
> From your reading, narrow down what interests you. See what's available where you live. You can learn how to run your tank with the fish you have, but if you don't stretch out and think about it, you won't be pleased with your tank. You have to know what you want to accomplish before you start a project.
> 
> ...


Seconded. Just do some research, I personally would never buy a parot, they're hybrids and I really find it cruel that they were bred simply for looks, they end up with trouble eating later on as they get larger.

As for plants, as a VERY general rule of thumb its about 1-2 watts per gallon of water, you should get some hornwort and weigh it down at the rear of the tank in both corners or wherever you think looks good, there's alot of information on aquascaping and CO2 if you're really keen you should read up more about it. I've done planted tanks with and without CO2, but CO2 is only really worth it if you can afford to get a pressurized system set up for your tank, DIY for a 150 gallon tank is definately not the route you want to go, usually the mixture needs to be changed every 10-14 days to get good output, remember if you inject CO2 you need to monitor PH levels very carefully and also make sure that you have adequate aeration otherwise oxygen deprevation will harm your fish.

Don't get guppies unless you want hundreds swimming in your tank within a matter of months, they are relentless breeders and are what many folk use as "feeders" for piscavorous fish.

Good luck mate!


----------



## kabeer_mrt (Jan 17, 2012)

navigator black said:


> Don't buy a fish. Buy a book, the best looking, most comprehensive book you can find (or go to the library and borrow one). Read. Focus on fish size, and how fish behave. If you don't give yourself an idea of what you are doing, and what you want to do, you won't have an aquarium in six months as it will be a disaster.
> 
> From your reading, narrow down what interests you. See what's available where you live. You can learn how to run your tank with the fish you have, but if you don't stretch out and think about it, you won't be pleased with your tank. You have to know what you want to accomplish before you start a project.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!

Someone asked, Go Forum for knowledge base.............now you turned me with books. (I hate reading But I'll.Can you suggest me a book?) I'm from a small city of India, near Delhi. regarding all aqua possibilities only in our capital (Delhi). our city have 7 aquarium shops, they all are go to Delhi once in a week for new lots of fishes and accessories. No one bring live plants.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The problem with the web is it gives you info in little pieces. If you know what fish you want to research, it's invaluable. But if you don't, its lack of organization will not give you the broad overview you need to get started.

Your current fish have you backed into a corner, as they are not gentle ones. My question is - do you still have the bala shark and the red tail? I know you had them in your old tank.

I believe Delhi is north of where India's pretty fish are, but you are not far from a paradise of barbs, and gouramis. India has begun to export fish to North America, and I have seen some of the importations. There are fantastic fish in southern India and Bangladesh, and if they are being sent to Canada, then they should be avalable in Delhi! Some of the barbs would be magnificent in large shoals.

You would also be able to report your success to forums like this - by keeping fish that very few of us have ever seen and a lot of us would like to learn about.

I have not seen this book, but if I were in India, I would explore this: 

Ornamental Aquarium Fish of India
Author & (Publisher) K. L. Tekriwal & A. A. Rao (TFH Publications, 1999)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think fish will be easy for you, just keep ones that get along. If you want something that breeds like Guppies, who cares. 150g is a lot of breeding space. I have a 125g that is nothing but livebearers.

The problem may be getting what you need for a decent substrate and proper lighting for your tank to grow plants. I would stay away from too high of lighting so you won't need CO2, unless that is something you definitely want.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

you might try reading this thread:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/my-beaslbob-build-methods-26410.html

(which makes me all proud I could finally link to it.) *old dude

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, you realize he is in India? I guess they could have that stuff there.......


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> lol, you realize he is in India? I guess they could have that stuff there.......


Good point.

the canadain spaghum peat moss could be replaced with any low nutrient organic moss or soil. The play sand is just sand. And the pro choice select is just a baked clay and any aquarium gravel or similiar material could be used.

my .02


----------

